# 2013 Green Mountain Aerobatic Contest



## PittsDriver68 (Jun 26, 2013)

For you folks in the northeast US who dare put your skills on display for your peers to cheer or jeer, see the announcement below.

Meet you at the box.

Wes 

=============================================

GREEN MOUNTAIN AEROBATIC CONTEST 


UPDATE: AVGAS Price during the contest $5.69 per gallon 
We have 22 pilots pre registered already 
If you have not registered, do it today! 
We need more Unlimited pilots 
Arrange for your rental car and accommodations now (details below) 

IAC Chapter 35 Green Mountain Aerobatics Contest, 2013 edition, at the North Springfield, VT Hartness State 
Airport (KVSF). The airport has promised to offer the lowest AVGAS price in the area for our event $5.69. This year the contest will be July 12 - 14. We will be featuring John Morrissey who has graciously agreed to be Chief 
Judge. 


The contest will fly Primary through Unlimited, power, and we also welcome gliders. A tow plane is available on the field with advance notice, 

You may pre-register at The IAC Contest Registration Web Site. http://www.iacusn.org/acrs/index.php 

I have worked a deal on rental cars! Details below. 

THE TENTATIVE SCHEDULE 

Thursday, July 11 

1200 - 1900 Registration; box open for practice. 

1900 Airplanes in hangar & adjourn for food 


Friday, July 12 

0800 - 1130 Registration; box open for practice 

1200 Mandatory contest kickoff pilots' briefing - all categories. Distribute 
the Unknowns 

1300 - 1900 Contest flying -- Advanced, Unlimited, Intermediate, Primary, 
and Sportsman if time permits. KNOWNS 

1930 Airplanes in hangar & adjourn for food. Enjoy Springfield's local 
restaurants. 


Saturday, July 13 

0800 Mandatory daily pilots' briefing - all categories 

0930 - 1800 Contest flying -- all categories. Fly the UNKNOWNS and FREES as 
time permits 

1900 Banquet at Fifty-Six Main St. In Springfield. 


Sunday, July 14 

0800 Mandatory daily pilots' briefing 

0930 - 1400 Contest flying -- all categories. Finish the FREES 

1430 Awards ceremony 


BY POPULAR DEMAND WE WILL DISTRIBUTE THE UNKNOWN PROGRAMS AT THE FRIDAY CONTEST KICKOFF PILOT BRIEFING AND THEN FLY THE FLIGHT PROGRAMS IN THE ORDER OF KNOWNS, UNKNOWNS, AND FREE PROGRAMS. 

Late arrivals - we will do our best to accommodate late arrivals. If you cannot be present for the Friday mandatory contest kickoff pilot briefing, please send the Contest Director or the Chapter President an e-mail before the contest. Pilots who do not communicate with the contest director prior to the contest, and who arrive after all categories have flown the Known Programs, WILL be assessed the points penalty provided for in the IAC Official Contest Rules 2013 (4.6.1(a)(2)). 

HANGAR SPACE 

We rent a large hangar from the airport for the contest, Thursday - Sunday. If you want your airplane in the hangar, be sure to sign up when you register. First come first serve. $20 per night. As happens at every contest, we are 99% certain that all of the Pitts fit in, 50% sure that the Extras, Edge's, and Lasers will fit, and we try to fit Decathlon's in too. 

There are usually tie downs available on the ramp, but if in doubt, bring ropes. If this is your first contest, be advised that the IAC contest rules do not allow you to commute home at night in your aerobatic aircraft. Plan on being parked at the contest for the duration. 

FUEL $$$$ 

The State of VT has promised to lower the self serve AVGAS price to $5.69 lower than any airport in Vermont. Thank you State. 

LODGING 

The preferred contest hotel will again be the Holiday Inn Express in 
Springfield, VT. As in past years, we will negotiate a block of rooms with 
a New England Aerobatic Club room rate and a favorable cancellation policy. 
. You will want to call 802-885-4516 and ask for the "New England Aerobatic 
Club" or "Green Mountain Aerobatic Contest" rate. And after you move up to 
Unlimited and your contest scores are posted you can say "I stayed at a 
Holiday Inn Express last night!" 

There is a bed and breakfast inn near the airport named the Baker Road Inn, 
http://www.bakerroadinn.com/. They look north and see us fly our contest 
each year. Nice folks. Nice rooms. Great breakfast. The Contest Director 
stays there. If you are going low budget, they also have a bunk room for 
something like $25/night that includes a hot shower and breakfast. No credit 
cards. Cash or check only. 802-886-2304. NO ROOMS LEFT. 


The Hartness House Inn is still near downtown Springfield - 802-885-2115 
www.hartnesshouse.com. 

For the minimalist traveler there is the Crown Point Camping Area in nearby 
Perkinsville (http://www.crownpointcampingarea.com/). 

For the luxury traveler, just north of the airport, there is The Inn at 
Weathersfield, http://www.weathersfieldinn.com, 802-263-9219. 



RENTAL CARS 


Upper Valley Car Rentals (Avis), (603) 298-7753, will deliver and pick up 
at the airport at no additional charge. Compacts and Intermediate cars 
at $30.00 per day ; Full-size at $34 per day plus tax and fees; and SUVS 
(intermediate or standard size) at $59.00 per day plus tax and fees. 
Please identify yourself as an IAC member attending the aerobatic contest in 
Springfield, VT. Ask for "JD". 


BANQUET 

The banquet will be held Saturday evening at 7:00 p.m. EDT. We plan to once 
again take advantage of the hospitality at the Fifty-Six Main Street 
restaurant in the center of Springfield, VT. We will stop flying by 6 P.M. on 
Saturday. They giving us the entire restaurant for the evening. 




WHAT TO BRING 

All of the aircraft and pilot docs that you need to bring may be seen in the 
Competitor Checklist on the IAC web site in the members section. Note: 
Please make sure that your airplane has a compass card and an official 
weight and balance in its docs. These two items have caused pilot distress 
and frustration at past contests. And please arrive with a current medical 
and your IAC membership card. That means you Ray. 

For the aircraft: 

Airframe and engine logs; airworthiness certificate; registration 
certificate; operating limitations; current weight and balance data, FAA 
legal parachute repacked within the last 180 days; proof of insurance ($1 
million minimum, see Official IAC Contest Rules). 

Please remember that 2-way radio communication is now required by the rules 
to compete in IAC contests. 

For the pilot: 

Pilot and medical certificates; IAC membership card; 16 copies each of free 
style forms A, B and C, signed and dated by a current IAC judge; and cash or 
check. Free Programs - Remember, one copy that you bring will be made 
available for all of your friends to look at, critique, and borrow. Please 
double check that your Free Program uses all of the new Aresti catalog 
numbers and K factors and is signed off with a no earlier than 2012 date. 

Photocopies of documents are permissible for IAC contest registration; 
however, FAA requirements may differ. 

Some IAC forms are available on the IAC web site, members section, if you 
need to check what to bring. 


GETTING TO THE AIRPORT - KVSF 

Arriving by air: 

NY Sectional, Lebanon (LEB) VORTAC, 228 degree radial, 24 NM. 

The town of Springfield is just west of the Connecticut River, up the Black 
River. The Springfield Airport is a couple of miles northwest of town. The 
river goes by the southwest end of runway 05-23. Warning - morning fog is 
common. If you can not get into Springfield due to fog, Claremont, NH is 
7mi E, and Newport Parlin is 8mi further E. 

Lat-Lon 43 20'37"N, 72 31'04"W. GPS, RNAV, LOC, LOC/DME and NDB approaches. 
Unicom is 122.8. Call 5 miles out and check whether there is acro going on 
in the box. 

Runways 05-23: 5,498'x100'; 11-29: 3,000'x75'. Field elevation is 577' MSL. 

On the Internet, airport info can be seen at 
http://www.airnav.com/airport/KVSF 

Runway 11-29 will be closed during practice and contest flying except with 
15 minutes prior arrangement by telephone or radio. Fly right traffic for 
runway 23, left traffic for runway 05. CAUTION: The aerobatic box is 
southeast of and parallel to runway 5-23 and over the approach end of runway 
29. DO NOT OVER FLY THE AIRPORT BELOW 5000'! 

Check with Unicom for a "HOT" acro box as you approach the airport! 122.8 

By car: 

I-91 to exit 7 (U.S. Route 11, Springfield exit). 

The Holiday Inn Express is right off the exit. 

Travel north and pass through the center of Springfield. Take Route 106 
North to the airport. 

Drive approximately one mile. A sign for the airport will be on the right 
hand side. 


CONTACT INFORMATION 

Bill Gordon - Contest Director 
[email protected] cel 802 585 0366 home 802 533 7048 

Farrell Woods - IAC Chapter 35 President 
603-886-8634 [email protected] 



Springfield VT Hartness State Airport Manager 
Larry Perry 

802-886-7500 Office


----------

